# Kompiliert mit anderer Version und jetzt geht nix mehr..



## l00P (13. Jan 2010)

hallo zusammen1

ich verwende eclipse 3.2.2
ein Projekt das ich eingebunden habe funktionierte super bis ich in den Projekteinstellungen unter compiler die version von 6.0 auf 5.0 umgestellt habe. jetzt sind natürlich die .class files weg und im Projekt wird mir ein Fehler angezeigt(rotes X) Aber nur beim Projektnamen direkt. Sonst kein Fehler erkennbar. natürlich lässt sich die Sache jetzt nicht kompilieren...

Weiß jeamnd wie man das wirder hinbekommt?

danke schonmal
wolf


----------



## Atze (13. Jan 2010)

in der error konsole, bzw in der liste der probleme müsste dazu aber irgendwas stehen, wenn du das projekt anwählst.
hast du denn ne 1.5 vm installiert, bzw eingebunden?
dann schmeiß aus den projekteigenschaften mal die 6er raus und füg die 1.5er hinzu


----------



## l00P (13. Jan 2010)

na ich will es ja eh auf 6 lassen. Hatte das nur testweise mit 5 probiert :-(
Fehlerkonsole?

lg


----------



## l00P (13. Jan 2010)

HA! super tip danke!
Dort stand drinnen das er den bin folder wo die class dateien drinnen sind nicht deleten kann. hab das jetzt manuell gelöscht  danke!


----------

